# Colbert--he is America, but he can't run



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Colbert--he is America, but he can't run*
*Chicago Tribune - 5 hours ago*
By Gabrielle Russon | Washington Bureau 8:27 AM CDT, November 2, 2007 WASHINGTON - TV comedian Stephen Colbert's mock presidential campaign suffered a setback Thursday when Democrats in South Carolina, the lone state where he pledged to run in both the *...*


----------

